# Intense Socom FRO Lower Link



## xtccc (7. Juli 2014)

mir ist an meinem Socom der Lower Link gebrochen- weiß jemand wo ich schnellstmöglich Ersatz herbekomme ? ShockerDistribution hab ich schon angefragt !

cheers
Torsten


----------

